# That moment when....



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

You're cleaning out an inbox and you find a message from 2012 that says "you are the LOVE of my life!!!"



Crap.......


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

Hell, I found them a week before I got the I Don't Love You.

I do feel your pain. I do.

People have an inside voice and an outside voice, when the inside voice leads them away, it's over.


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

LBHmidwest said:


> Hell, I found them a week before I got the I Don't Love You.
> 
> I do feel your pain. I do.
> 
> People have an inside voice and an outside voice, when the inside voice leads them away, it's over.


Thx LBH. It's so hard to keep your mind right! It's seems like as soon as you think you are starting to heal a little and feel better something just smacks you in the face! To go from that, to where we are now....just crazy. 

No contact since Fri....I'm staying strong. Only two days but it feels longer than it is. This isn't the first time we haven't talked for a period of time, but this time I'm not going to contact him at all, and I'm not holding hope for reconciliation. It feels different
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm WAY better without contact. WAY better!!! Embrace it. You will see how they then want back in and you will find doing everything to not reply feels great.


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

LBHmidwest said:


> I'm WAY better without contact. WAY better!!! Embrace it. You will see how they then want back in and you will find doing everything to not reply feels great.


That moment will be glorious  
thankfully my mom and sisters did something that cheered up my weekend before all this. They sang me a song....it was an 80s song and it was awesome lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

Went to a party last Saturday night... Didn't get ____ got in a fight...


----------



## AFPhoenix (Dec 24, 2013)

LBHmidwest said:


> Went to a party last Saturday night... Didn't get ____ got in a fight...


Uh-Huh, it ain't no big thing....


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

LBHmidwest said:


> Went to a party last Saturday night... Didn't get ____ got in a fight...


living that thug life LBH? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

Can I say how awesome it feels to stand up to a work-bully?

Did that this morning.... *win*

Woman, your little fit and little stones you're throwing at me is like childs-play compared to the emotional turmoil I've been through the past few months. NEXT..... You want my respect, talk to me with respect

Did not let her meanness get to me at all. And called her out on her passive-aggressive behavior. Not today sister


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

struggle said:


> living that thug life LBH?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually.... I spent last friday night with 4 ladies and one other guy. The oldest lady was born after I graduated high school.

I had a great time, and no, half the time I had no idea what the hell the women were talking about. I just channeled the 40 yr old virgin routine.

Bet that got around town  I'd say the ugliest one was a 8!

Actually, I think you are teasing me anyway but no thug life for me. Just a little Lita Ford for a kid from the 80's.


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

LBHmidwest said:


> Actually.... I spent last friday night with 4 ladies and one other guy. The oldest lady was born after I graduated high school.
> 
> I had a great time, and no, half the time I had no idea what the hell the women were talking about. I just channeled the 40 yr old virgin routine.
> 
> ...


What is the 40 year old virgin routine?? I haven't seen that movie in forever.

I was teasing you lol. Lita Ford huh? I've been known to blast some Belinda Carlisle


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

The 40 Year Old Virgin (3/8) Movie CLIP - How to Talk to Women (2005) HD - YouTube

Gets good about 45 seconds in

In all seriousness, I didn't even know but one of my wifes friends or at least former friends was behind us the whole night so... It got back 

Why I get a thrill out of this I have no idea but what the hell. I never went to bars before, much less with four great looking women and a wing man.


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

OMG....:rofl:

Now I need to watch that movie again


----------

